# carbon vs aluminum seat post



## davo55 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am building up a Cannondale Synapse carbon frame from the components off of my Giant aluminum OCR1. I need a 31.6 seatpost and wonder what the difference would be between say a "Salsa" aluminum seatpost that weighs 210g vs a Richey Carbon that weighs 176g vs a 3T carbon that weighs 190g.

The Richey is $229
3T is $65
Salsa is $50.

Naturally I want to get a light one but not for $200, not now. Is there any problem running an aluminum post on a carbon frame?

Will I feel any difference riding with a carbon post vs an aluminum one?
Thanks
David


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Its not so much the material as it is each individual post. I have the 3t on my road bike and its a really nice product. That ritchey looks great but that price is insanity. 
The real point where carbon will matter is with how much of your post is out of the frame. if you only have 1 or 2 inches of post showing there wont be any difference. With posts theres 3 things to look for..... does it hold the seat well? how much does it weigh? whats the bling factor? you decide whats most important


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If you carry your wallet with you, the $229 carbon post will seem so much lighter.

If you really feel that you just have to have carbon, get the 3T.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Personally, I think that Thompson seatposts are some of the best around. They're aluminum, and I have them on all of my bikes (carbon, aluminum, and steel).


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Easton uses a similar clamp design to the Thomson, and makes both carbon and aluminum versions. I prefer these above other brands I've tried.

I wouldn't spend 200 beans on a seatpost unless I really really liked the clamp design. I hate Ritchey's design.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I've never felt the difference between a carbon post and an aluminum one. 4 or 5 inches of carbon is not enough to dampen road vibration in my opinion and I've rotated posts on a bike to test it out. I've moved this to the myth category though many may disagree with me. Buy what looks nice and what you can afford since this is not a performance component.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an aluminum seat post (Aerus 6061 Alloy 31.8) on my carbon (Blue RD1) frame. No problems.

I don't know what year frame you are building up, but my husband's 2009 Carbon Cannondale Synapse seems to require a specific Cannondale seat post. Just from looking at it, it's not a circle shape, it's aero and pointy at the front.

When I first saw I thought "That'll be a PITA if we have to replace it."

The cannondale seatpost itself has already been a PITA actually... It won't accept a saddle with rails that aren't perfectly round, either. He picked up a barely used Fizik Airione with carbon rails, and the seat post won't take it because the rails are slightly oversized and elongated.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I think the carbon post thing is all about the bling. That being said, I had an Easton EC70 on my last bike, and the crazy-priced Ritchey WCS carbon on my current one, just because I like the no-glued-on-head design and wanted to match my stem.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*I just went through the same decision process...*

...and chose the Salsa Shaft. Great seatpost, tilt adjusts independent of saddle bolts, price was right, plenty light enough for me...


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a Ritchey carbon seatpost for awhile. It kept coming loose. I torqued it as far as I dared. And the horror-stories of trips to the proctologist didn't help matters. Those few grams were not worth my anxiety. So off it went. Now I have a nice Thomson and no anxiety. The Thomson is a wonderful seatpost.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

too bad, I just sold my last seatpost, a control tech carbon comp-- it only weighed 146g, though it was only 250mm (x 31.6) and was outstanding. I think I got about $60 for it, a bargain compared to the others you mentioned. Why get rid of it-- birthday present- 89g seatpost. 
I included a couple of pics of the carbon comp as well-- I think many brands use this design w/out the split section on the post and most of the prices are reasonable. It's a solid design.


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a Thomson Elite seatpost on my CF frame and it is awesome.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mdeth1313 said:


> too bad, I just sold my last seatpost, a control tech carbon comp-- it only weighed 146g, though it was only 250mm (x 31.6) and was outstanding. I think I got about $60 for it, a bargain compared to the others you mentioned. Why get rid of it-- birthday present- 89g seatpost.
> I included a couple of pics of the carbon comp as well-- I think many brands use this design w/out the split section on the post and most of the prices are reasonable. It's a solid design.


Your gravity is broken


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

other considerations-
-- can you get the setback you need in all 3 posts?
-- do you ever want cability for oval saddle rails? (not all posts can). Mainly it's some saddles' carbon rails that are oval.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Or they are now. If you let an Elephant borrow your bicycle.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Puchnuts said:


> I had a Ritchey carbon seatpost for awhile. It kept coming loose. I torqued it as far as I dared. And the horror-stories of trips to the proctologist didn't help matters. Those few grams were not worth my anxiety. So off it went. Now I have a nice Thomson and no anxiety. The Thomson is a wonderful seatpost.
> 
> Happy Trails!



Carbon posts need carbon paste - it's this red stuff that prevents slippage and keeps the post from getting stuck at the same time. Toothpaste does a similar job (and your bike won't get cavities)


----------

